
Aptimize says it's software can increase loading times by 200%-400% - mschaecher
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/25275/?a=f
======
wglb
Perhaps you mean increase loading speeds? And perhaps you mean _its_ rather
than _it's_.

~~~
mschaecher
Yes and yes, caught the article on my way out the door and posted it quickly.
I wish I could edit..*sigh

------
Rust
It's sad that the article also uses the phrase "increase loading times by
200%-400%" - who in their right mind would want to do that?

I read stuff like that, and hope that the so-called "reporter" gets immediate
re-training to become a dishwasher.

------
mschaecher
I think I saw the guy behind this on Mixery awhile back. Curious what the HN
crowd thinks of this product...

